# Suche gutes programm für formatierung rückgängig machen



## ole88 (3. September 2009)

*Suche gutes programm für formatierung rückgängig machen*

hi,
ich such ein kostenloses programm was eine formatierung rückgäng macht wurde mit nfts gemacht und ja ist halt meine zweite festplatte, und nein ich möchte kein geld dafür ausgeben. müsste gratis sein. denn das wo ich hier habe war auch gratis um aber die dateien wiederherzustellen soll ich zahlen.

gruß


----------



## Klutten (3. September 2009)

*AW: Suche gutes programm für formatierung rückgängig machen*

Habe mit ersterem gerade eine gelöschte SD-Karte aus der Digi-Cam eines Bekannten wieder mit Daten gefüllt.

PC Inspector File Recovery - Download - CHIP Online

PC Inspector smart recovery - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## ole88 (4. September 2009)

*AW: Suche gutes programm für formatierung rückgängig machen*

der pc inspector findet meine festplatte nicht, obwohl sie im arbeitsplatz steht, ka wieso.
kennst du noch ein anderes?


----------



## Klutten (4. September 2009)

*AW: Suche gutes programm für formatierung rückgängig machen*

Nein, mir wurde das empfohlen und es hat bei mir auch gut funktioniert.


----------



## ole88 (4. September 2009)

*AW: Suche gutes programm für formatierung rückgängig machen*

schade, weil wenn ich auf physisches laufwerk geh zeigt er mir zweimal festplatten mit ein und der selben größe an obwohl die festplatte kleiner ist


----------



## Klutten (4. September 2009)

*AW: Suche gutes programm für formatierung rückgängig machen*

Mach doch mal nen Screenshot. Das ist immer hilfreich. Was sagt denn die Datenträgerverwaltung?


----------



## ole88 (4. September 2009)

*AW: Suche gutes programm für formatierung rückgängig machen*

sie sieht das ganze aus aber die festplatte hat zugewiesene 132gb und 100gb sind nicht formatiert, ich weiß nicht welches ich auswählen soll






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. September 2009)

*AW: Suche gutes programm für formatierung rückgängig machen*

Welches OS benutzt du?


----------



## ole88 (4. September 2009)

*AW: Suche gutes programm für formatierung rückgängig machen*

das was du mir gegeben hast


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. September 2009)

*AW: Suche gutes programm für formatierung rückgängig machen*

Achso.  
Unter Win7 läuft der Kram nicht. 
Da kannst du mit File Recovery rumwurschteln wie du willst, diue Version ist zu alt.
Was ist mit dem anderen Programm, das du von mir hast?


----------



## ole88 (4. September 2009)

*AW: Suche gutes programm für formatierung rückgängig machen*

das sucht noch vielleicht funzt es wenn das fertig ist weiß ich ob es geht oder nicht bis dahin wart ich mal und meld mich dann wieder ob ich noch hilfe brauch oder nicht


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. September 2009)

*AW: Suche gutes programm für formatierung rückgängig machen*



ole88 schrieb:


> das sucht noch vielleicht funzt es wenn das fertig ist weiß ich ob es geht oder nicht bis dahin wart ich mal und meld mich dann wieder ob ich noch hilfe brauch oder nicht


 
Achso, jo, das kann dauern, bis alles gefunden ist, das Programm sucht die Sektoren der Platte ab, bei der Größe würde ich mit ein paar Stunden rechnen.


----------



## Fr33dom (4. September 2009)

*AW: Suche gutes programm für formatierung rückgängig machen*

Hast du wirklich formatiert, oder nur die Partition gelöscht.

Bei letzterem, schau dich mal nach Testdisk um, das findet Partitionen wieder.

Solltest du damit nix finden, ist da ein zweites Programm dabei, dass Daten wieder findet - und zwar besser als das Filerecovery Inspector Ding.


----------



## ole88 (4. September 2009)

*AW: Suche gutes programm für formatierung rückgängig machen*

testdisk kannste in die tonne treten, 

Also danke für eure hilfe ich hab meine datein die ich brauchte wieder, und zwar ist das programm Stellar Phoenix Windows Data Recovery spitze, hat alles wiedergefunden.

danke klutten und fettes merci an quanten


----------



## Klutten (4. September 2009)

*AW: Suche gutes programm für formatierung rückgängig machen*

Schön, dass es mit der Wiederherstellung geklappt hat.


----------



## hatice (17. März 2013)

*AW: Suche gutes programm für formatierung rückgängig machen*

Lieber ole88,

ich habe das selbe Problem wie du.
Habe ausversehen meine Festplatte neu formiert 
Und jetzt finde ich kein kostenloses Programm, welches alles rückgängig macht..
Ich habe gelesen, das dir das Program  Stellar Phoenix Windows Data Recovery sehr viel weiter geholfen hat.
Ich hab mir das auch heruntergeladen, aber das Formieren rückgängig machen kostet Geld.
Man muss sich das Programm bestellen :/
Musstest du das auch machen? Oder gibt es da andere Möglichkeiten?
Hoffe auf eine Rückmeldung 
LG hatice


----------

